# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  المهندس احمد سليم بني ملحم مرشحا للكوره

## معاذ ملحم

عشيرة بني ملحم و قرية جديتا بالاجماع ... ترشح المهندس احمد سليم بني ملحم مرشحا ل لواء الكوره

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بالتوفيق معاذ .. يا ريت لو تزودنا بصورة للمرشح حتى نحطها بموقع انتخابات نيوز  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يوفقه .. فالكو النجاح على رأي جدتي  :Jordan:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقي محمود ان شاء الله رح ازودك بالصورة بأقرب فرصه ... وشكرا لك على الدعم يا صديقي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا على الكلام الحلو يا صديقة بنت الشديفات 

 :Jordan:

----------


## mylife079

الله ينجحك يا قرابة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله ينجحه ... كل الدعم  للمهندس أحمد سليم بني ملحم ...  :Eh S(21):

----------

